
YouTube requires YouTube's new “survey” for AdBlock/uBlock/Origin Users - vezycash
https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/5kcj49/adblockublockorigin_users_youtube_videos_taking/
======
vezycash
To who it may concern:

Title was too long. Hence, I "summarized" it.

~~~
jungletek
Ahem. "Whom".

